# Your dogs' Christmas



## lhczth

What are your dogs' getting for Christmas this year?

I didn't buy any toys this year. My guys are going to get some big meaty soup bones instead. My plan is also to take them hiking over the weekend.


----------



## MrsWoodcock

I bought a leerburd dvd, a 2 dominant dog collars (which im going to have to exchange... apparently i didnt measure their necks correctly! :blush a 3 pocket training apron, kelp powder, and alfalfa powder. I got a free 20 ft cotton line cause it was for christmas! ;D

But most definately were going on a hike on sunday!


----------



## JKlatsky

My dogs got lots of snacks, some new toys, a bath , some extra training because I am off work, and the young-uns are getting a trip to Georgia for some training!!!


----------



## arycrest

Wow - I'm feeling so guilty right now. I haven't had a good month (had surgery a couple weeks ago) and didn't do anything but feel sorry for myself. I didn't do a lick of shopping until about 30 minutes ago when I got off my fat butt and sent my sister and nieces and nephew's families gift cards from Amazon. The Hooligans will have to wait until I order their gifts next week!


----------



## mydogrocks

I got Ares a GIGANTIC bone, its about 14lbs
I think he'll love it. 

My boyfriend says I'm nuts but o well, I love our dog


----------



## Smithie86

Tonight is fish night and they are HAPPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYY...


----------



## LARHAGE

I bought Gavin a bright blue Cuz Ball and some of his favorite squeaky animal toys, Petco had a huge sale, the sad thing though is they have to stay under the tree for a few months as Gavin is currently awaiting a flight to Paris, than Hamburg where he begins his training, so I guess that's his Christmas present, I'll be laying awake wondering where Gavin is up above instead of where Santa is


----------



## onyx'girl

awww, Lorie, Gavin will be back with you before you know it. And I hope the new year is better for you Gayle!

Most of my dogs toys are buried in the snow so for Christmas they get a pink cuz ball(with the deep squeak!) an arachnoid ball, and "Dexter the elephant" rubber ball. I'm curious to see who chooses what as "favorite"
They'll get steak for dinner-unfortunately we have to go over the river and thru the woods to grandma's so I won't be able to spend the whole day with them. Maybe take them out in the woods in the early part of the day to hunt bunnies.


----------



## paulag1955

Shasta's getting a new leash, flat collar and harness, some balls, a chew toy (from our daughter), a new Furminator and a few different kinds of treats. She's a little spoiled.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark is spoiled and will probably recieve more gifts than I do.

- Deer antler
- Treats for training
- Dogtra e-collar (training)
- New collar and leash for the holiday season
- Gappy balls (training/reward toys)
- Jolly-ball with rope
- Stuffies for play
- New kong type toy
- A few squeaky toys
- Puzzle toy 
- Tuggy (tug toy)
- Homemade cookies (peanut butter)
- New mat for eating (he eats raw on the mat, not in the crate anymore)


My sisters, Dad & Step-Mom and my Grandpa also got him something but I don't know what they got him until tomorrow morning.

Someone is spoiled...


----------



## Stosh

Stosh got an orange safety vest so he doesn't get shot again! And a box of Frosty Paws, a pig's ear and a braided bully stick, but he'll have to wait until he can chew hard things again.


----------



## Syaoransbear

Chrono is getting:

A tritronics bark collar
Leerburg Weight vest
Dog treats
Deer bones and meat
A bath!
Pet head deodorizing spray
Christmas themed Squeaky toys


----------



## Larien

It's Rem's first Christmas, so he's getting his own stocking filled with chews and treats. I put everything for him and the other dogs in a big crappy box loosely wrapped so he can tear into it himself. But we can't open gifts in the living room, because every time he goes in there, he comes out with another ornament from the tree in his mouth!


----------



## FG167

My dogs each got a 8-10" antler and a femur bone filled with peanut butter


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Sigurd got 2 jumbo bully sticks, 3 bags of treats, a new squeaky ball, and some other goodies from bestbullystick.com. He also got a new collar and leash from Ares Gear (handmade in the USA)!


----------



## doggiedad

what kind of bone is it? 



mydogrocks said:


> I got Ares a GIGANTIC bone, its about 14lbs
> I think he'll love it.
> 
> My boyfriend says I'm nuts but o well, I love our dog


----------



## KZoppa

They'll get some turkey and mashed potatoes with gravy for dinner. Was barely able to get presents for the kids so the dogs didnt get any new toys this year. Tax returns will be a partial christmas i think.


----------



## doggiedad

we're buying our dog an Approach Back Pack. he's secret Santa
sent him Zuke's dog treats, Kong bone, Cuz and a Kong Wubba.
he's happy.


----------



## doggiedad

what is that??



Syaoransbear said:


> Chrono is getting:
> 
> 
> Pet head deodorizing spray


----------



## Pattycakes

Uschi got some dog treats from her Omi, a new squeaky toy, a deer antler, and a new collar and leash since her other is getting kinda worn.


----------



## Deuce

Deuce got a very large dog bed a few days ago.


----------



## Syaoransbear

doggiedad said:


> what is that??


It's this:










It makes him smelly purdy .


----------



## onyx'girl

Of the three toys my dogs got, the arachnoid ball is the favorite!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

onyx'girl said:


> Of the three toys my dogs got, the arachnoid ball is the favorite!



I was looking at those but weren't sure how long they would last. Keep me updated! I want to get one for Stark but don't want to get one (or two) if they don't last long. 

They look neat!


----------



## onyx'girl

It's the same material as the holee roller and the nubs are harder plastic. Karlo really, really loves it! So does Kacie...and the squeaky is the bonus. 
My kids hated the fact that all three toys were squeaking at once when the dogs got them.


----------



## Larien

Wow did Christmas really wear Rem out - he's totally out like a light! He loved his presents, he also ended up getting these AMAZING toys from SmartPak Equine that are super high quality and chew-proof, and pretty big - one is a tartan bear with a stretchy tug-end, and the other is a big Santa with squeak feet. He also got a couple of little stuffing-free squeaky squirrels, because he loves to track squirrels outside! Plus his chews, he put all of his favorites in his crate, so I know I did good - only his special stuff goes in there!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Thanks Jean, going to pick up a few tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## Verivus

Wow, I've been busting my head doing a lot of overtime lately so I haven't been around. Thanks for all the responses! This thread has helped me a lot with deciding on how to go about knowing what line I want to start out with. I'm still not dead-set on one line yet, but I feel a lot more confident that I'll make the right decision with all this help! 

ETA: Okay somehow I posted this in the wrong thread! My bad. I meant to put it in the SL vs WL thread.


----------



## Miss Molly May

Molly was spoiled here's a pic of all her gifts Santa brought her

View attachment 5155


----------



## Miss Molly May

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I was looking at those but weren't sure how long they would last. Keep me updated!
> 
> Molly's had hers since October. Although, she doesn't play with it much! It is pretty tough.


----------



## Zisso

Zisso and Nadia got a Jolly Ball (different brand that squeaks) that Nadia adores, a frog cuz, a chicken cuz, a Orbee ball for training, & a water Kong. They are very happy with their toys. They also got a dog bed that they enjoy, but I gave it to them when I did all my shopping in November because they really needed it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I picked one up and will give it to Stark tomorrow, got the orange one and Roxy loved it but Stark hasn't seen it yet. 

Thanks and I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## DCluver33

My dogs got a big box of bully sticks from bestbullysticks.com, dodger will be getting a fursaver, I haven't ordered it yet, and he'll also be getting a reicept for the next ob class next month (I hope they're still enrolling), my older two where happy with the bully sticks. Oh my 17 year old got a kong  on Christmas eve they got a green bean and banana and kibble breakfast my mom was going to stuff their kongs with pumpkin but she forgot to get the pumpkin lol.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Bianca got a large squeaky tennis ball and a GoDog possum toy. The possum is really cute and she loves it. I was hoping to also buy her a biothane leash but I never heard back from the person who makes them... 

This is the possum:


----------



## DJEtzel

Frag got a backpack, new crate mat, a tugga wubba, a random soccer rubber chew, a new dog tag, new leather collar, zukes mini naturals, zukes z-filets, and a toy from the in-laws.  He LOVED them all, of course.


----------



## Bunch of Rascals

Frankie got a bunch of rope toys, a new Kong, a frisbee, a stocking full of tennis balls (he LOVES them) and a new treat jar from Grandma. Here is a pic of him opening one on Christmas Eve...the rest Santa brought in the morning 








[/IMG]


----------



## Konotashi

I don't know how to describe the toy I got Ozzy... It's a ball and it moves, but it's got a fuzzy toy attached to it, so it looks like it's flopping around. He loves it. 

Then my bf got me a fire hydrant full of dog toys and Ozzy loves those! And I got a $50 gift card to Petsmart, so Ozzy will be having a share of that.  Already got him a new leash (I ripped off the gems) and some holiday stuff that was on clearance.


----------



## DJEtzel

Konotashi said:


> Then my bf got me a fire hydrant full of dog toys and Ozzy loves those! And I got a $50 gift card to Petsmart, so Ozzy will be having a share of that.  Already got him a new leash (I ripped off the gems) and some holiday stuff that was on clearance.


I got a $50 gift card, too. I have no idea what to get. It seems when I'm spending my own money I have no problem blowing it, but when someone else gave it to me...


----------



## Deuce

Syaoransbear said:


> It's this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes him smelly purdy .


That's interesting!


----------



## Stosh

Under the circumstances [Stosh being shot in the face on the 12th] we had a very quiet Christmas. Mu husband called a halt to all buying and activities and visiting so Stosh could stay calm and recuperate- and our debit card could cool off and I didn't have to put up with the in-laws! Stosh did get a nice orange safety vest for our hikes in the woods. And a nice bone from the rib roast we had for dinner.


----------



## MR_NC

Stosh said:


> debit card could cool off


FWIW,
There is at least 1 other dog family that shared an expensive puppy Christmas.
Mohawk's Christmas present (in progress) tooth broken off 12-18:


We feel your pain.
What happened to your dog is awful. I hope the recovery is going well.
Best regards,
Sean


----------



## WendyDsMom

Our PETS.... 5 birds, 2 dogs, 2 cats and the Iguana will have treat filled stockings and TOYS, Toys, Toys!!! Well, Mr. Grinch the Iguana is getting a leash & harness thingy..... he doesn't bother with toys.....


----------

